# Tolkien Parallels



## Illuin (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anyone think of specific parallels that you believe were more than likely inspired by Tolkien’s work. I would have to say aspects of Star Trek qualify:

*Elves - Vulcans*
*Dwarves - Klingons*
*Men - Men*


----------



## Tyelkormo (Feb 18, 2009)

Illuin said:


> Can anyone think of specific parallels that you believe were more than likely inspired by Tolkien’s work. I would have to say aspects of Star Trek qualify:
> 
> *Elves - Vulcans*
> *Dwarves - Klingons*
> *Men - Men*


 
I'm not sure. If you look at how the Klingons evolved, I see very little in common between the early Klingons and the Dwarves.

I always saw Star Trek races as metaphors for human conditions, isolated to look at them individually. Of course, that changed when Berman & Cie started to make Star Trek into a SciFi series like any other.


----------



## Illuin (Feb 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by Tyelkormo
> _that changed when Berman & Cie started to make Star Trek into a SciFi series like any other_


 
Hopefully you're referring to "post" _The Next Generation_ .

Anyway, they don't have to be exact parallels; just toss in some possible comparisons that in your opinion might have been inspired by Tolkien's work. This is one of those trivial threads, not analytical threads. Quantity, not quality .


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2009)

Um, all of _The Sword of Shannarah_?


----------

